# FR: (ne pas) devoir - imparfait / passé composé



## Erin_R

Hi everyone,

I always thought that *"je devais"* meant *"I had to [do something]" *and *"j'ai dû"* meant *"I must have [done something]"*, but I read in a thread here that both can be used for *"I had to". *So could someone explain the difference between "je devais" and "j'ai dû" to me?

Thanks 

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## DearPrudence

Same old difference between "imparfait" & "passé composé" which I couldn't explain 

So I can just give examples :

*"Hier, je suis allée voir mon grand-père & j'ai dû l'aider à installer son lecteur DVD"*
I had to
*
"L'année dernière, j'ai travaillé dans un supermarché. C'était nul, je ne pouvais pas travailler à la caisse & je devais seulement nettoyer par terre"* (silly example)
I had to

*"Tiens, je ne trouve pas mon porte-monnaie ... J'ai dû l'oublier chez Cécile"*
I must have
(this one is the easiest )


----------



## tilt

To translate _I had to_, _je devais_ is for repetitive or long-lasting actions, _j'ai dû _for single, short and completed ones.

Nonetheless you may find _imparfait _for a punctual actions that should have happen but didn't: _Je devais l'aider à installer son lecteur DVD, mais nous n'avons pas eu le temps.
_I think English would still use _I had to_ in this case. Is it right?


----------



## Grop

J'utiliserais plutôt I was supposed to dans ce contexte (ou I should have, mais ce serait plutôt j'aurais du).


----------



## Erin_R

Here I agree with Grop; I would use "I was supposed to". Using "I had to" implies that you completed the action, whereas "supposed to" means you should have done something but didn't do it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Thomas1

I'm wondering if the following example with _must have_ could be translated by l'imparfait:
_He he must have been sitting here all day long._
_Il devait s'assesoir ici tout le jour._

Generally, what I have in mind is; is it feasible to translate _must_ plus perfect continuous infinitive by l'imparfait of _devoir_?
If not how would you translate it into French, please?


Tom


----------



## calembourde

It's an interesting thread, let's see if I can learn anything by making mistakes on it.  Since in English it's '*been* sitting here' my guess would be:

_Il a dû être assis ici toute la journée_. (or _là_? Or _y être assis_? But that's another issue.)

but wait for the natives.


----------



## tilt

He must have been sitting here all day long = _il a dû *rester* assis ici toute la journée_
He must have been sitting here every day = _il devait s'asseoir ici tous les jours

_Even if it's _all day long_, the action in the 1st sentence is a unique one, then the _passé composé _is required.


----------



## Grop

tilt said:


> He must have been sitting here all day long = il a dû rester assis ici toute la journée



Tout à fait d'accord: ce genre d'astuce est très utile pour conserver le sens d'une forme "continuous".


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

Oh là là, le verbe_ Devoir_ a tant de sens en français que ça finit par être un véritable cauchemar pour quelqu'un dont sa langue maternelle n'est pas le français (Veuillez bien noter que je n'ai pas dit «locuteur natif du français», quoique correct, mais qui ne se dit pas couramment).

Exemple:

Si je dis «J'ai fait la vaisselle, mais je ne devais pas la faire». Comment entendez-vous cette phrase? Veut-elle dire que je n'étais pas obligé de la faire, ou bien que je n'étais pas censé la faire? Ce n'est aucunement tranché. Je ne sais pas quoi penser. Même si je donnais plus de contexte, il se peut que le sens n'aie pas clair comme de l'eau de roche.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Icetrance said:


> Si je dis «J'ai fait la vaisselle, mais je ne devais pas la faire». Comment entendez-vous cette phrase?



"J'étais obligé de ne pas le faire"? Mais je suis newyorkaise; attendez ceux qui parlent français comme première langue.

BTW, did you mean "il se peut que le sens ne *soit* pas clair..."?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

Only the context would tell you the reason you weren't supposed to do. In fact, in French I don't see great difference between "je n'étais pas obligé" and "je n'étais pas censé". (obligé a ici un sens de obligé moralement, pas obligé par la loi)
For some reason it wasn't my turn to do, or it wasn't my job.


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour! Il se fait tard ici et du coup je n'étais pas trop clair dans ce que je voulais dire.

J'essaie de te faire remarquer que:

Je ne devais pas faire la vaisselle = Je n'avais pas à faire la vaisselle
Je ne devais pas faire la vaisselle = Je n'étais pas censé faire la vaisselle

Tu as raison, je pense.

Peut-être n'y a-t-il pas, pour la plupart, de différence sémantique entre ces deux phrases. Ça m'arrive que je suranalyse les choses


----------



## Areyou Crazy

oui ice trance j'ai le meme problème
je crois contexte c'est tout

j'ai cassé la fenêtre et je ne devais pas le faire = evidently  shouldn't
j'ai fait le ménage et je ne devais pas le faire = evidently?? didn't have to 
 le  seule indicateur est le contexte je crois 

désolé je ne peux plus ajouter


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> Je ne devais pas faire la vaisselle = Je n'avais pas à faire la vaisselle


Quel est le sens que tu veux donner à « Je n'avais pas à faire la vaisselle » ?

Que tu n'étais pas obligé de faire la vaisselle ?
Que faire la vaisselle n'avait pas besoin d'être faite ? (auquel cas on n'utiliserait sans doute pas spontanément cette phrase)
Ou encore que ce n'était pas toi qui devais faire la vaisselle ?


----------



## geostan

Icetrance said:


> Si je dis «J'ai fait la vaisselle, mais je ne devais pas la faire». Comment entendez-vous cette phrase? Veut-elle dire que je n'étais pas obligé de la faire, ou bien que je n'étais pas censé la faire



Je vois ce que tu veux dire:

...mais j'étais censé ne pas la faire.  OU BIEN
...mais je n'avais pas besoin de la faire.

Personnellement, j'opterais pour le premier. Si c'était le deuxieme, je l'exprimerais avec "avoir besoin de."

Le probleme existe à cause des deux traductions du verbe devoir à l'affirmatif.

Je dois - I must, I have to.  Ici les deux sens coïncident.

Mais au négatif, les sens divergent.

Je ne dois pas faire - Il faut que je ne fasse pas - I must not
Je ne dois pas faire - Je n'ai pas besoin de faire - I don't have to

Dans le premier cas, on n'a pas le choix, mais dans le deuxième, on peut choisir de le faire ou de ne pas le faire.

J'ai posé cette question il y a très longtemps à une traductrice du gouvernement canadien. Elle m'a répondu que "Je ne dois pas" pouvait communiquer les deux sens si le contexte rendait clair lequel était le bon.

Je ne me souviens plus de ses mots exacts, mais il me semble qu'on pourrait éviter toute équivoque si on limitait la forme négative au premier sens (où on n'a pas le choix) et pour l'autre, employer ne pas avoir besoin de.

J'admets que ce n'est pas *la* solution, mais c'est *une* solution.


----------



## Icetrance

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Quel est le sens que tu veux donner à « Je n'avais pas à faire la vaisselle » ?
> Que tu n'étais pas obligé de faire la vaisselle ?
> Que faire la vaisselle n'avait pas besoin d'être faite ? (auquel cas on n'utiliserait sans doute pas spontanément cette phrase)
> Ou encore que ce n'était pas toi qui devais faire la vaisselle ?



Papa m'avait dit que je ne devais pas faire la vaisselle si je n'en avais pas envie  = Dad told me that I did not have to do the dishes if I didn't feel like it (not obligation to them)

J'ai fait la vaisselle, mais je ne devais pas la faire. Mon frère devait la faire. = I did the dishes, mais I wasn't supposed to them. He was supposed to them (I was ordered not to do them/now allowed)

Wait now! "Not have to" and "not supposed to" don't mean the same thing. Last night, I thought they did (LOL).  

If there aren't any dishes to do (qui ont besoin d'être faite), you'd say "Il n'y avait pas de vaisselle à faire" or "Je n'ai pas dû faire la vaisselle" (and I didn't as there was none to do)


----------



## Icetrance

Thanks a lot Geostan for taking the time to understand where I'm coming from I'm going to do some more research on the different meanings of _devoir._ We all know that context can drastically change the meaning. I think I may write a French grammar book for non-natives, discussing the meanings of _devoir _in great depth. It's one of the most complicated things for me in the entire language.

I'm trying to reason some of this out now. Here it goes:

Papa m'avait dit que je ne devais pas faire la vaisselle si je n'en avais pas envie = Dad told me that I did not have to do the dishes if I didn't feel like it (not obligation to them)

J'ai fait la vaisselle, mais je ne devais pas la faire. Mon frère devait la faire. = I did the dishes, mais I wasn't supposed to them. He was supposed to them (I was ordered not to do them/now allowed)

Wait now! "Not have to" and "not supposed to" don't mean the same thing. Last night, I thought they did (LOL).

If there aren't any dishes to do (qui ont besoin d'être faite), you'd say "Il n'y avait pas de vaisselle à faire" or "Je n'ai pas dû faire la vaisselle" (and I didn't as there was none to do)


Woof! My brain is already worn out for the day.


----------



## Icetrance

Mon père m'avait dit que je ne devais pas aller à l'école demain si j'étais malade = My father told me I didn't have to go to school tomorrow if I was sick.

Mon père m'avait dit que je ne devais pas sortir le soir tout seul comme je l'avais fait l'autre semaine = My father told me that I wasn't supposed to go out alone in the evening like I had done the other week. 

So, "ne pas devoir" in these two contexts can mean either "didn't have to" as well "wasn't supposed to." 

Karine mentioned that you wouldn't use "devoir à l'imparfait" in my example about not having had to do the dishes as they weren't any to do .  

You'd use the passé composé here to imply that you indeed did not do the the dishes as there weren't any to do. 

Je n'ai pas dû faire la vaisselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire.


----------



## englishman

Icetrance said:


> You'd use the passé composé here to imply that you indeed did not do the the dishes as there weren't any to do.
> 
> Je n'ai pas dû faire la vaisselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire.



But the French sentence here doesn't mean merely that "you .. did not do the dishes"; to my mind, it should be translated as:

"I did not have to do the dishes .."

which is something else entirely. Your meaning would be given by the straightforward:

"Je n'ai pas fait la vaiselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire"


----------



## Icetrance

I'm not sure why you couldn't say "Je n'ai pas dû faire la vaisselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire", even if you don't like that sentence for some reason.


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> I'm not sure why you couldn't say "Je n'*ai* pas *dû* faire la vaisselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire", even if you don't like that sentence for some reason.


That sentence using the passé composé is perfectly sound. The odd sentence is the one in the imparfait: “_Je ne *devais* pas faire la vaisselle car il n'y en avait pas à faire_.”

_Je n'ai pas eu besoin de faire qqch_ only implies that, for some reason, you didn't need to do it.
_Je n'ai pas dû faire qqch_ implies that I had to/was supposed to do it but that, in the end, it was not required/needed anymore → _Je devais faire cela, mais, finalement, je n'ai pas dû le faire._

Instead of “_Je n'ai pas dû le faire_”, we would also say, “_Je n'ai pas eu à le faire_”…


----------



## châtelain

Are you trying to say that you did the dishes that someone else left? In which case by using the following surely that shows that the decision as to whether or not to do the dishes (which are there to be washed) was a personnal decision and not an obligation or must do

 Je me suis engagé à faire la vaisselle qui trainé

 I decided to do the dishes that were left lying

 or

J'ai fait la vaisselle sans être censé la faire

   I did the dishes without being obliged to do so.

I get the impression that your difficulty is that you want to *imply* that you have done someone elses work for them, otherwise you could use a longer phrase in French to say that it was not your "devoir" = duty.

Hope this helps


----------



## Icetrance

I was thinking about this again today.

_Devoir _in the negative can be very ambiguous, but in certain contexts the meaning may not be very clear. Thus, if you want to convey the meaning "not have to", you should probably say "ne pas avoir à" or "ne pas avoir besoin de."And, if you want to convey the meaning "not supposed to", you should probably say "ne pas être censé".


----------



## daisy101

Bonjour!

I'm doing an exercise where we have to conjugate the verbs correctly to complete a story. It's about a man who goes swimming in the sea and leaves his things on the beach, but then he notices they've gone missing. The bit I'm not sure about is:

Tout d'un coup je ne plus rien (...voir). Je (...se dire) que je (...devoir) me tromper, qu'elles (...etre) un peu plus à la gauche.

I've put:
Tout d'un coup je n'ai plus rien vu. Je me suis dit que *je devais* me tromper, qu'elles étaient un peu plus à la gauche.

But I'm not sure if it should be j'ai dû or je devais? Any thoughts?


----------



## Morganlove

Je devais or j'étais en train de me tromper


----------



## All in One

hello

Both could work.

_j'ai dû me tromper _> I must have made a mistake
_je devais me tromper _> I was probably (thinking) wrong, making a mistake

What's the sentence before _Tout d'un coup..._?


----------



## FreddieFirebird

If this has been answered above, it's not quite clear to me.  

Is there a difference in the meaning in "devoir" in the passé composé versus the imparfait?

J'ai dû travailler
Je devais travailler

Do they both mean "I had to work", or is there a difference I am not understanding. 

Thanks


----------



## wildan1

Hello Freddie,

Both tenses mean _had to_, but their use depends on the context of the sentence. _Je devais_ describes the background of the situation or a habitual action, _j'ai dû _usually describes one time or a time-specific period.


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

Yes wildan is right.

J'ai dû travailler toute la nuit pour terminer ce foutu devoir 
=> I had to work all night long to finish this darn homework

Je devais travailler dans 2 restaurants pour payer le loyer, les factures etc.. Ce fût une période difficile.
=> I was compelled to work in 2 resturants in order to pay the rent, the bills etc.. It was a tough time.

FreddieFirebird tu dois comprendre que l'imparfait est le temps de la description, de la narration passée,
 tandis que le passé composé relate des faits passés sans relation/comparaison avec le présent.

Le premier est descriptif, le second est factuel et informatif si tu veux, OK ?

BP


----------



## Oddmania

Hi Freddie,

In addition to Wildan and Beauceron's replies, have a look at these threads:

FR: Simon had a little brother
FR: avoir l'air surpris - passé composé / imparfait

These will hopefully help you get your head around it. It has been discussed a lot of times, but these two threads are the only ones I remembered.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Thanks for the replies. I do understand the differences between PC and IMP. However, I have a grammar book that I use as a reference, and it says that "avoir dû" specifically means "had to" while "devait" means "was supposed to". It also includes other verbs that change meaning (like savoir/connaitre) when they appear in different tenses. So, is the book wrong? Seriously asking, not trying to make it sounds like the book knows more than native speakers. Lol.


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, that's right  But your book "dumbed it down" a little bit.

_*** Avoir dû_ can mean "_had to_", but it can also mean "_must have_ + past participle" (hypothesis).

....."Il a dû partir" → _He had to go_ OR _He must have left_ *[ambiguous]*.

_*** Devait_ can indeed mean "_was supposed_", but it can also mean _"had to"_, _"used to have to"_, or a past *on-going/continuous* hypothesis (as opposed to a past *"one-off" *hypothesis, as in _He must have left_).

....."Je devais partir, mais j'ai finalement décidé de rester" → _*was supposed to*._
....."Mon père m'a aidé pour le devoir que je devais faire / que j'ai dû faire" → _*had to*._
.........(_je devais_ makes it sound like a piece of background information / context, while_ j'ai dû_ emphasizes the action).
....."Quand j'étais petit, je devais me forcer pour boire." → _*used to have to*._
....."Je devais sûrement rêver." → _I was probably dreaming _*(past continuous hypothesis)*.


----------



## Sam302

Bonjour
I know that in the positive, the passé composé of devoir can have these two different meanings: 1) obligation, 2) probability.
For example: Il a dû partir.
1. He had to leave. (il était obligé)
2. He must have left. (il est sûrement parti)
Do the same two meanings exist in the negative?
*Il n'a pas dû partir.*
These are the two corresponding negative English sentences:
1. He didn't have to leave. (Il n'était pas obligé)
2. He must not have left. (Il n'est surement pas parti)
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, vous pouvez répondre en français bien sûr (c'est juste que mon français n'est pas assez bon pour m'exprimer avec précision).


----------



## janpol

Théoriquement, la forme négative conserve les deux sens, pourtant je pense que tout le monde préférera la 2è interprétation; si l'on veut dire la 1ère phrase, on dira... 'il n'était pas obligé de partir'


----------



## Albatrosspro

Aussi je pense que l'on pourrait dire, pour le premier sens, "il ne devait pas partir" = il n'en était pas obligé. A confirmer.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,


Albatrosspro said:


> Aussi je pense que l'on pourrait dire, pour le premier sens, "il ne devait pas partir" = il n'en était pas obligé. A confirmer.



Intéressant. Bizarrement, je le comprendrais comme _Il n'était pas autorisé à partir_. Par contre, _Il n'a pas eu à partir_ = "He didn't have to leave".


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> je pense que tout le monde préférera la 2è interprétation; si l'on veut dire la 1ère phrase, on dira... 'il n'était pas obligé de partir'


Pour moi c'est l'inverse ! La négation est pour moi au mauvais endroit pour le second sens. Je dirais en fait :

1. _Il n'a pas dû partir / Il n'a pas été obligé de partir_.
2. _Il n'a pas dû partir_ (pour moi) → (_Il a dû ne pas partir_) → _Il n'est sûrement pas parti / Il a dû rester_.

Sinon je suis assez d'accord avec Oddmania pour le choix du temps, mais l'imparfait peut avoir aussi un autre sens :

1. _Il ne devait pas partir = _Il lui était défendu de partir.
2. _Il ne devait pas partir = _Il n'était pas censé partir / Il n'avait pas prévu de partir.


----------



## jesuisletigre

Je pense comprendre la différence entre l'usage du passé composé et de l'imparfait pour le verbe «devoir» en général, mais dans mes recherches je vois les deux utilisés pour dire "He must have been…" en anglais (~«vu la situation, j'imagine qu'il était certainement…").

e.x.

A: La fille de Séb lui a rendu visite pour la première fois depuis des années.
B: Il a dû être ravi / il devait être ravi

Est-ce que les deux sont corrects? Y-a-t-il de la nuance entre les deux?

[…]


----------



## allifah

Je pense que l'option b (utiliser l'imparfait) est plus correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est le contraire : c'est le passé composé qui convient le mieux dans ce cas. Mais l'imparfait n'est pas exclu.

passé composé: _Il *a dû* être ravi._ → He must have been pleased. He is probably still pleased now because he met her.
imparfait: _Il *devait* être ravi._ → At that very moment, he probably was pleased. Nothing is said or implied about the present.


----------



## Niko Bellic

Hello!
Is there a difference between "devait être" and "a dû être"? For example, the phrases "Ça devait être super. / Ça a dû être super." could both be translated to It must have been great?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ça *devait* être super_ = It *was* probably great. {simple past}
_Ça *a dû* être super_ = It must *have been* great. {present perfect}


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I don't have a problem with "it must have been great" for ""Ça devait être super" here:


> § 109 He must have been waiting for hours when you arrived (= I'm sure he had been waiting): Il devait attendre depuis des heures quand vous êtes arrivé.
> § 110 He can't have said that in earnest, he must have been joking. Il est impossible qu'il ait dit cela sérieusement, il devait plaisanter.
> § 336: she must have been about seventy when she died. Elle devait avoit environ soixante-dix ans quand elle est morte. 'La grammaire anglaise de l'étudiant', S. Berland-Delépine





> *75*: Degrés de probabilité (...) Probabilité forte:
> She must have been sleeping when I called. Elle devait être en train de dormir quand j'ai appelé. ('Grammaire anglaise', Florent Gusdorf, Stephen Lewis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Enquiring Mind said:


> I don't have a problem with "it must have been great" for ""Ça devait être super" here


It however doesn't convey the same nuance. It certainly works in the examples you quoted, but the thing is, in the little context we have here, the imparfait sounds odd; the passé composé is much more appropriate. For this reason you cannot really translate _devait être_ by _must have been_ *in that example*.


----------

